# Mit der Pose und dem toten Köderfisch auf Hecht



## Onkel Petrus (15. Juli 2004)

Hi, hab schon viel mit Köderfisch auf Grund geangelt, aber noch nie an der Pose.
Meine Frage: Ich möchte den toten Köderfisch, sagen wir ein kleines Rotauge, im Mittelwasser plazieren. Wie sieht die Montage aus, vor allem: 
Wieviel Tragkraft soll die Pose haben? Ich begreif das immer nicht, mir ist klar, dass der Köderfisch ja auch noch ein bißchen auftreibt, aber es will mit nicht in den Kopf, dass es Hechtposen mit 15g Tragkraft gibt. Wo liegt mein Fehler? Ich danke Euch für Eure Antworten. Ps: Wie rum zieh ich den Fisch auf? Habt ihr noch besondere Tipps für das Hechtangeln mit Pose?#:


----------



## Lally (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mit der Pose und dem toten Köderfisch auf Hecht*

hi, möchte ich auch mal gerne wissen?! habe zwar noch keinen schein, bin dran, aber lernen kann man ja schon mal:q  im kurs lernt man (glaube) ich das so wie so nicht! am besten wäre es mit bild......

danke schon mal für die vielen antworten#4


----------



## rainerle (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mit der Pose und dem toten Köderfisch auf Hecht*

das kommt drauf an, wo ich angle. Wenn ich im Fluss angle, nehm ich ne Stellfischrute (min. 5m bis max. 6,50m , sonst wirds mir zu unhandlich). Die Tragkraft der Pose spielt für mich beim Hecht ne untergeordnete Rolle. Wichtig für mich ist vielmehr, dass ich ne Durchlaufpose nehm und keine zum Einhängen. Sieht dann so aus:
1. Fadenstopper
2. Perle
3. Schwimmer
4. Blei (meist ne Olive mit ca. 6 gr.)
5. Gummi-Perle
6. Wirbel
7. Stahlvorfach (bevorz. 7*7, selbstgequetscht) mit Drilling (max. ein 2er, da ich augenblicklich Köfi's bis max. 15cm nehm, die sind momentan halt der Futterfisch - im Winter gehts dann grösser zu)

So, jetzt bekommt der Köfi ein Blei (wieder ca. 5gr.) ins Maul/Darm (der ist natürlich tot) und dann wird er am Rücken eingehängt. Die Tiefe (abhängig vom Gewässer / Ort) wird mit dem Schnurstopper eingestellt. Jetzt geht das Ganze in einen spezial-Rutenhalten. Nun lass ich den Köfi nebst Schwimmer ab, bis der Schwimmer auf der Wasseroberfläche liegt und die Schnur gerade so keine Spannung mehr hat. Dann kommt der Freilauf rein und ich warte auf den Biss. Hat der Hecht den Köfi genommen, kann ich in der Regel sofort anschlagen, ist halt der Vorteil bei Rückenköderung. Es besteht kein so hohes Risiko, dass ich nen Untermassigen durch schlucken verangele.
Den Köfi setzt ich in der Regel an die Strömungskante, das bringt dann etwas Leben ins Spiel. Durch das Blei treibt er mir in der Strömung nicht ständig auf.

Wichtig, den Schwimmer im Auge behalten, forcierter Anhieb und natürlich ne tatellose geflochtene, sonst passierts wie bei mir mal: Rutenspitze nach unten und fehemender Anhieb, dann ein "Pling" und die Mono war ab und ein guter 90er zog mit meinem Schwimmer seine Bahnen.

Äh, wegen der Durchlaufpose (mit Schnurinnenführung): ich bin halt der Meinung, dass sich da nicht so leicht was verhängen kann - vielleicht ist es auch nur ein Tick von mir.


----------



## Lally (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mit der Pose und dem toten Köderfisch auf Hecht*

danke für die antwort!!! aber kann ich das ganze auch für nen stausee (Diemelsee) nehmen? das soll dann mein gewässer werden. da wohne ich in der nähe. oder ist es besser, da auf grund zu angeln? is ja bißchen tiefer wie nen fluss.


----------



## Flash217 (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mit der Pose und dem toten Köderfisch auf Hecht*

Hey Lally!!!
 OHH Diemel, kannst dich schonmal freuen. Ist ein echt geiler See. Klar kannst du die Montage für den Diemelsee nehmen. Würde eher mit der Pose als mit Grundblei angeln. Der Rest wurde ja schon gut erklärt. 

  Gruß Flash


----------



## Borgon (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mit der Pose und dem toten Köderfisch auf Hecht*

@Onkel Petrus:Nochmal kurz mit den Tragkraftwerten der Pose.Wenn du zum Beispiel mit einer ca.20 cm-Plötze im Freiwasser angelst,so hat diese doch auch ein gewisses Gewicht das du bei der Posenwahl berücksichtigen musst.Natürlich ist das Gewicht unter Wasser nur ein Bruchteil des tatsächlichen Gewichts,aber trotzdem eine 3 Gramm-Pose wird wohl untergehen.Auftreiben sollte der Fisch eigentlich nicht-am besten Schwimmblase durchstechen #h


----------



## altersalat (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mit der Pose und dem toten Köderfisch auf Hecht*

Ich würde auch immer die Schwimmblase durchstechen. Ne 15g Pose ist normal genug.


----------



## Lally (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mit der Pose und dem toten Köderfisch auf Hecht*

@flash
ich sehe, du kommst aus bestwig. hast du es ja nicht weit, bis zum diemelsee. man könnte sich ja mal treffen, und du erklärst mir alles vor ort:q  is vieleicht mal ganz intressant, das alles "live" zu sehen. war zwar schon öffters da mit kollegen, aber die haben auch erst den schein gemacht. und wollen nicht so recht auf hecht. wie siehts aus? haste mal lust?#:


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mit der Pose und dem toten Köderfisch auf Hecht*

Da Du am See angelst ist mein Posting vielleicht für Dich nur stellenweise relevant, aber in meinen AUgen trotzdem einen Versuch wert.

Wir hatten vor ca. 20 Jahren im Neckar auch einen sehr guten Hechtbestand, Fänge von 2, 3 oder noch mehr (guten) Fischen am Tag waren möglich.

Als Kunstköderfreak war ich zwar meist mit Kunstködern unterwegs, wenn ich mal nen "Faulen" einlegen wollte, habe ich  aber auch zum toten Köderfisch an der Pose gegriffen.

Diesen habe ich allerdings nicht statisch angeboten, sondern immer mit der Strömung ein Stück abtreiben lassen, angehalten, auch mal wieder ein Stück eingeholt, also den Köder aktiv angeboten.

Montage war ne normale Durchlaufpose mit ca. 20 Gramm Tragkraft, Stahlvorfach und grosser Einzelhaken, den ich im Rücken hitner dem Kopf eingehängt habe.  

Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass die Präsentation eines Köfis aktiv wie oben beschrieben auch im See mehr Bisse bringt als ein statisch an einer Stellfischrute angegbotener.

Versuchs doch mal.


----------



## Flash217 (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mit der Pose und dem toten Köderfisch auf Hecht*

H3h3 ich habe auch erst dieses Jahr den Schein gemacht. Wegen mir können wir das irgendwann ruhig mal machen, nur zur zeit geht es nicht, da es jetzt Ferien gibt und ich erstma für 5 Wochen wegfahre. Darf ich mal fragen wie alt du denn bist? Und das mit dem zeigen ist auch so ne Sache. Ich weiß zwar wie das geht, aber gemacht hab ich es selber auch noch nie.  Werde in einer halben stunde zum Hennesee fahren und da mit nem Kumpel angeln, nur leider auch nicht mit Köderfisch, da wir keine haben und erst welche zu Stipenn lohnt sich auch nicht mehr. Ich könnte aber meinen Freund mitbringen. Der angelt auch oft an der Diemel (auch morgen). Der hat das schon oft gemacht. Vielleicht hab ich es bis dahin ja auch schonmal ausprobiert und kann es dir selber zeigen.

 Gruß Flash


----------



## Lally (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mit der Pose und dem toten Köderfisch auf Hecht*

jo, bin schon über 30ig:c  aber noch gut drauf#g  wie gesagt, können wir mal machen. das mit deinem kumpel is ne gute idee. nur leider habe ich morgen keine zeit. nächste woche aber. frag ne mal, vieleicht hat er ja lust. wäre echt klasse!!!


----------



## Flash217 (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mit der Pose und dem toten Köderfisch auf Hecht*

Nächste Woche geht ja nich. Ich krich am Mittwoch Ferien und fahr dann erstma für 5 Woche weg. Aber danach bestimmt. 

 Gruß Flash


----------



## Onkel Petrus (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mit der Pose und dem toten Köderfisch auf Hecht*

Also, was mich angeht, ich bin jetzt schlauer. Danke Männer!


----------



## Fabsibo (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mit der Pose und dem toten Köderfisch auf Hecht*

Hey, ich wähle einfach mal diesen Thread, bevor ich einen neuen aufmache ...

Es geht darum, da mir komischerweise beim Hechtangeln mit Pose in einem relativ steil abfallenden Gewässer ca. 6m tiefe auf 5meter distanz nach dem Hechtbiss die Schnur beim Anhieb zwischen meinen Ringen reißt :-(.. Beim ersten mal, dachte ich noch, gut neue Schnur aber es passiert immer wieder. Nun überlege ich, das durch die sehr tief gesunkene Schnur der Winkel zwischen Rute und Pose so ist, dass beim Anhieb viel zu starke Kräfte auf die Schnur wirken, ich meine damit, das die Pose in ca. 15m distanz steht und zwischen meiner Rutenspitze und der Pose die Schnur teilweise absinkt, sodass die Kraft zu stark wird und beim Anhieb reisst... kann sowas möglich sein? Ich hoffe jmd versteht was ich meine und wüsste wie ich es besser machen könnte ..Also hat jmd ein Tipp?

lg


----------



## Der Pate (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mit der Pose und dem toten Köderfisch auf Hecht*

hast du schon mal deine rutenringe kontrolliert ob da evtl ne scharfe kante dran ist? was für schnur hast du denn?


----------



## Boendall (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mit der Pose und dem toten Köderfisch auf Hecht*

Also ich stehe mehr auf die gröbere Sorte:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2989221&postcount=18

Ist dem Hecht auch relativ Latte, wenn er hungrig ist holt er sich den Köder auch mit so einer Pose.

Wobei ich die Montage habe um bei uns am Teich die Löcher im Kraut zu beangeln, durch die grösseresn Wurfweiten bin ich flexibler und kann von einer Stelle aus eben nicht nur 3-4 Krautlöcher anwerfen.


----------



## Fabsibo (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mit der Pose und dem toten Köderfisch auf Hecht*

Hey, nee das passiert mit unterschiedlichen Ruten, immoment müsste es ne 30er sein, dass was mich stutzig macht, ist ja das ich mit der gleichen Rute, Schnur und Rolle gestern auch mehrere Forellen und Schleien vorher gefangen habe und das nur mit Köfi und Pose passiert, meist liegt dann die Montage schon so 45 min im wasser und ist dementsprechen auch abgetrieben, deshalb denke ich ja das es am Winkel liegen könnte, allerdings ist ja die Angelschnur so dünn, das da ja normalerweise nicht so ein starker wiederstand auftritt, das gleich die Schnur reisst...


----------



## bassmaster2000 (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mit der Pose und dem toten Köderfisch auf Hecht*

Ich würde kleine Drillinge nehmen. keine 2er somdern 6er die haken sich viel besser


----------



## nordbeck (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mit der Pose und dem toten Köderfisch auf Hecht*

da wird sich der te über die antwort freuen nach über zwei jahren^^


----------

